# Hello from Orkney



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi from the far north, I'm Ross and have been enjoying the forum for the last couple of months currently use a sage barista express but looking to upgrade to a higher end machine, possibly hx or Db and thought I would join in the converstation

Im also a member of several cigar forums for a good while so might know people from there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ross.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to another Scottish member.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Ross, welcome to the forum. Where about's on Orkney are you ? I was up there a few years back diving on wrecks from the German battle fleet and saw the site of the Royal Oak.


----------



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the welcome



El carajillo said:


> Hi Ross, welcome to the forum. Where about's on Orkney are you ? I was up there a few years back diving on wrecks from the German battle fleet and saw the site of the Royal Oak.


I'm an Air traffic controller so based at the airport and live in Kirkwall, Three year posting plus one orcadian wife has added up to almost a decade up here


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome Ross. I love Orkney, though the last time I was there they were building a larger Tescos and it happened to shut down on our second week there - though Aldi suddenly became very busy lol.

I miss the Orkney cheese (the black wax coated triangular ones). Don't suppose it's changed much since my last visit.


----------



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

No not much changes, though the bigger Tesco is open now woo hoo. One thing they do well up here is food, great cheese, beef, mutton, sea food and of course whisky.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey Ross how's things


----------



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

James811 said:


> Hey Ross how's things


Hi James, how's things? Still enjoying the odd stogie?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sligub said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome
> 
> I'm an Air traffic controller so based at the airport and live in Kirkwall, Three year posting plus one orcadian wife has added up to almost a decade up here


Welcome Ross! I also have an Orcadian wife and lived up Berstane Rd in Kirkwall between 2000 - 2006. Loved it (apart from the wind!). Will be up in a couple of weeks visiting the mother in law.


----------

